# Mini comp number two:POLL



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all, below is the short list for the second mini comp. I have found this one very hard to narrow down because of the quality of images you guys are posting. Anyhow, that said, it has taken me 3 evenings to get to this.

Sorry if you missed out but please cast your votes for the others.

The theme is "Decay"

Maxtor.










Bigpikle










IGADIZ










NickTB










mtxfiesta










edition_25










mteam










Spitfire










Parish










TRN Ent










john

I think all of the above are belonging to the people who shot them, If you see any that are not please say so, it can get a bit time consuming trying to sort it all out etc...

One last thing, good luck all!

Maxtor


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Voted :thumb: Good luck guys


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Voted - could have voted for a few some good photos.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Good luck everyone!!:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Voted, Some really great photos there good luck guys


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

Good luck to everyone.

Is it possible to send out PM's when the next photo comp is starting? I can't always get online every night.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Voted. Really liking some of these shots. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

voted also, i enjoyed the theme...and the next one will be just as good and interesting.

cheers maxtor for setting this up

good luck everyone


----------



## t_m_evans (Apr 28, 2009)

Great Pic's - I've voted, hard choice tho


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Just voted, good luck to all you guys :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck everyone :thumb:

Just looking out of the office window now and spotted somethingn I look at every day that would have made a cracking entry for this - sometimes I just can't see t'wood f't'trees :wall: :wall:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

parish said:


> Good luck everyone :thumb:
> 
> Just looking out of the office window now and spotted somethingn I look at every day that would have made a cracking entry for this - sometimes I just can't see t'wood f't'trees :wall: :wall:


We will have to see it now Parish! 

Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Guys, this poll is open for 10 days. Keep the votes coming in.


:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump! :wave:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Just voted 

best of luck everyone


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump!

Around 3 days left guys. :wave:


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

This poll will close on 17-05-2009 at 06:55 PM

:wave:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

We have a winner! :thumb:

Well done edition_25 



Maxtor.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> We have a winner! :thumb:
> 
> Well done edition_25
> 
> Maxtor.


Was an enjoyable comp. Realy looking forward to the next one

Dave


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Well done m8:thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations edition 25 

well done to everyone who took part :thumb:


----------

